# "Unlicensed" displayed across desktop!!



## bookem (Sep 19, 2001)

I've just come back to my ibook, and the word 'Unlicensed' was displayed across the screen.  It seemed to be independent of any application, but dissapeared when I clicked on the desktop.  All my software is licensed through volume licensing schemes, and is legal.  Anyone got any ideas what's going on - I'm getting scared.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 19, 2001)

Maybe a friend has played a joke on u


----------



## bookem (Sep 19, 2001)

It just happened again, so I don't think it could be a joke.  

The only unlicensed software I have is Omniweb, but that's free isn't it, and a demo of the moose's apprentice.


----------



## scott (Sep 19, 2001)

OmniWeb is doing it when idle.... probably a glitch if it shows when omniweb not active.


----------



## bookem (Sep 19, 2001)

Phew, what a relief.  Maybe I should buy it - it's well worth the money.

My manager saw it, and hit the roof


----------



## davidbrit2 (Sep 19, 2001)

That's one reason I find Omniweb incredibly dumb. "This program is FREE! But pay for it!" Well, it's slow and it crashes too much, so no.


----------



## bookem (Sep 19, 2001)

Why is OmniWeb dumb?  I find it quicker than Netscape or Microsoft.  I use Opera on Windows, but it's always crashing on any of my macs.  I heard something about Mozilla being ported to OSX - I've used that on Linux before, and it seemed quite quick, but kept crashing, which is why I haven't bothered checking the mac version out.

What's the preferred browser here?


----------



## nobody (Sep 19, 2001)

Yeah OmniWeb prints that across your screen when you aren't using it for a while. Oh well, it isn't so bad considering the program is free.

And I do love OmniWeb too, because it is definately the most beautiful way to view web pages. I love it's borderless windows!!


----------



## knighthawk (Sep 19, 2001)

My prefered is OmniWeb.  I love the way that it looks, and all of the added features that come with Cocoa (like the spell check).  I also use it exclusively when I code HTML.


----------



## davidbrit2 (Sep 19, 2001)

Personally, I like the speed and features of iCab, although it's still too unstable for everyday use.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 19, 2001)

I love OmniWeb. I had been using the nightly builds of Mozilla more lately, but for the past three days the builds have crashed whenever I come to Macosx.com. I don't check this place _that _much, but it's enough of a nuisance go straight back to OmniWeb.


----------



## theed (Sep 19, 2001)

Omni isn't bad, but I think iCab is a much more complete and usable product.  It rocked on 9.  It's still a bit flaky on X, but they're pulling it up to speed and yelling at Apple for not bringing all of their API's up to speed.  iCab is good people.

I'm not trying to convert people away from Omni, but choice is good, and they are both good enough to be a reasonable choice.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 19, 2001)

I have to put my vote in for iCab too.  And I use it for everyday use. 

Only time I ever fire something else up is those few occasions when iCab won't display some Java correctly and I actually <i>need</i> to see it, or when I have to hit an https site.  Other than that, it's iCab all the way.


----------



## Abakadoosh (Sep 19, 2001)

I personally like iCab the best, only problem is im a big time gamer, and a lot of sites that i go to are flash and shockwave oriented.  thats the ONLY reason i use IE 5, otherwise, iCab display's everything faster for me.  Java? In IE? forget about it. But Java in iCab? now that rocks.  doesnt slow the system, browser only takes a meg of memory, and its freaken fast.  Got my vote all the way for iCab.


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 19, 2001)

Omni web, all the way!

So far, the only cocoa web browser, and it rocks!

In a few months, the Omni Group will get it to netscape-levels of compatability with html and java, and why would you use anything else?


Ok, I'd still like to port mozilla over from the linux version, and have it run in rootless xf86.....


----------



## MacSub (Sep 20, 2001)

Omniweb isnt all that!  Personally, I really hate to say it, but MS IE is currently the best browser, second up....ICab...then Omniweb!
Unfortunetly Omniweb really screws up some web pages when rendered!  I am a webmaster and some of the designs that I am working on just look wrong when in omniweb!  It really sucks, so I have to promote MS IE for the time being (for mac clients anyway, all MS windows users are forced onto IE anyway...its not something i'm proud of, just have to do it!).

Please give me feedback if you think I am wrong on this or if perhaps some of you might know how to fix my current problems (don't include "well, just dont do that...").

Please view in both browsers, use IE first.
examp 1. www.caltagandlabel.com 
examp 2. www.wakewebdesigns.com/sunnyhills 
Note: Both examples use small amounts of Flash, please make sure to ENTER both sites to view the problems.  Second example is a work in progress, but the basic idea is there.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 20, 2001)

I wouldn't put IE anywhere near the top. Right now, it's just too buggy. I love the OS 9 version, but for OS X, the current one sucks. Right now, it's a competition with Mozilla for speed and functionality, and OmniWeb for it's beauty. I never got into iCab. Just never worked. I do like it for checking my HTML code, though.


----------



## knighthawk (Sep 20, 2001)

I looked at your website in OmniWeb 4.0.5, and I couldn't tell that much of a difference between the two.  Internet Explorer did load the pages faster, and there was some differences in page spacing, but over all it looks the same in both.  The Flash worked fine too.  Everything looks good.

Also, OmniGroup is going to be releasing version 4.1 of their browser which is suppose to be a good overhaul of a lot of their code.  They should be releasing it sometime this month.  Another reason why it might not be as fast as other browsers is because it is written in Cocoa.  Maybe with the release of OSX 10.1 and a recompile in the new Project Builder will speed things up even more.  Who knows...

If you want to make the page spacing more consistant, you can use the code below within the BODY tag.

"TOPMARGIN=0 LEFTMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0"


----------



## MacSub (Sep 20, 2001)

Thanks for checkin it out;
My main complaint if you couldn't tell was that in the site CALTAGANDLABEL.COM, using Omniweb the Flash buttons had a white background...if this did not happen to you then great!  To me this is very annoying!  There is no reason (that I can think of) for why this is happening.

In the Church site, you are correct...just spacing was rendered incorrectly, however I consder small things like that to be big things, mainly becuse for some reason this happened, then all the text will extend farther down the page, and there may be long-long pages.

This is really weird, I used basically the same spacing on another page that I am working on ( www.collinsbuilders.com ) and it rendered fine?!

Omniweb is a great browser, it is just not dependable at this time.  Or perhaps there is something I could be doing that is creating these problems??  In any case when these rendering problems are fixed, and Java support is serious, then I will plege support for this browser.


----------



## ulrik (Sep 21, 2001)

that's not weird at all. That's called Internet! OmniWeb, like most versions of Netscape and older versions of IE, does not support transparent stuff like layers, flash movies etc. so it draws the white background. I bet that you will experience the same problem with certain versions of Netscape. Now who is to blame? OmniGroup? No. Netscape? No. Microsoft? Yes. Why? Because like EVERYBODY they are creating browser specific functions which do not work on other browsers. Netscape does this also. There are things which work under Netscape but refuse to work under IE. IMHO, it's the biggest problem on the Net these days, both companies refuse to "meet in the middle". Microsoft just decided to drop Java in Windows XP because Sun doesn't support them like they want to. So, for the standard Windows XP user who doesn't know or doesn't want to install a Java Runtime, no more Java applets! I'm not kidding. I think IE is a good browser and OmniWeb is a good browser. Both have advantages over the other. But both suffer under the inconsistency in the object model the two big companies use since IE uses the Microsoft model and OmniWeb, like Opera, orients itself on the object model the W3 consortium adviced. 
It's the old story....


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 21, 2001)

The HTML standard is not designed to look the same way in different entvironments (browsers/platforms).

It's basically a document-logic format, marking up "data" as different types. The entvironment then displays it as it like (m$-dos- and unix-shell-browsers actually exists).

This is very important for the "openness" of, and the democratic idea behind the web. Everyone should be able to view the content.

the <font>-tag was then introduced by w3c/m$ which was a huge mistake - they should have gone directly to css and there by keeping the transformation/styling separated from the data/document-logic.

I've been a webdesigner for a long long time and I do a lot of graphics-intensive and also browser-specific work - so don't get me wrong  

The future looks great though - with xml and mpeg4 - and m$ is actually beginning to adobt the open standards more and more - it's just hard for them when they still have to support all the shit  they've been doing in the past.


----------



## uoba (Sep 21, 2001)

I've been using Mozilla for OSX for around 10 days, and find it to be great (Build 2001091313). It's slighlty faster than Netscape 6.1 and definately more stable (has only crashed once in the 10 days).

Omniweb is great, but it slow up on multiple browser pages running.

But, I think we are all destined to change our browsers around for the coming months -- the choice is very promising and extensive.


----------



## theed (Sep 21, 2001)

Since this is becoming a webdev debate, what's up with IE dropping plug-ins?  It seems almost like they're trying to move forward with the w3c, but mostly it feels like their trying to screw over QuickTime by making their browser incompatible with 90% of plug in using pages in existence.

I will use third party browsers as often as I can.  I don't want MS to have so much power that they can dictate standards like they currently do to a large degree.  I wish the other browsers did css a bit better.


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 21, 2001)

Ok, so maybe omniweb doesn't render some stuff correctly. But thats just a matter of time before they get it better. I mean, with mozilla's opensource, it should be only a matter of time.

But seriously, don't you all think the programming in OmniWeb is a lot better than those Carbon browsers? Its very multi-threaded (run top, you'll see). And it *feels* faster, especially on slower computers.


----------



## theed (Sep 21, 2001)

iCab feels more complete, has more options, looks more like I expect a browser to.  It feels generally better from a user interface point of view.  

OmniWeb feels kinda lightweight as a web browser, it doesn't let me put the controls where I want them, it doesn't give me preferences for some behavior that I'd like to control, but in general it does feel like a better application.  Like the cedo and UI that are done are superb.  It does some cool stuff that I didn't previously expect from a web browser, but it doesn't yet do the things I do expect from a web browser.

If iCab expects to keep up with Omni, they may need to revisit their code base.  But in general, their product rocks. competition is good.


----------

